
Circuit simulator and schematic capture tool - ntrischi
http://everycircuit.com/
======
alphabetter
If you like everycircuit you should also try this circuit sim in the browser.
It is really cool - especially for learning/teaching:
[http://lushprojects.com/circuitjs/](http://lushprojects.com/circuitjs/)

It was originally developed as a Java applet by Paul Falstad. As Java in the
browser got more and more troublesome I modified it to work with HTML 5 for a
plug-in free experience. We agreed to release the new version as GPL:
[https://github.com/sharpie7/circuitjs1/network](https://github.com/sharpie7/circuitjs1/network)

~~~
aceperry
Very nice looking. Can't wait to give it a go. Was it difficult to port from
java to javascript?

~~~
alphabetter
It is still in Java. I did the port using Google Web Toolkit which compiles
Java to Javascript. The main work was to rework libraries available in native
Java but not in GWT and to change to match a GWT event model.

------
candiodari
I really like proteus from labcenter electronics. It isn't as pretty as this
tool (by a million miles), but it can actually simulate microcontrollers and
even full-fledged ARM processors.

You can construct an arduino, as in drag it together in an editor similar to
this one, run the USB port emulator on your local machine and run the arduino
IDE against your simulated circuit, and program stuff to control servos or
relays.

They've got such drivers for USB, serial, parallel (if you install a version
of windows ancient enough to support parallel ports) and ethernet if memory
serves. No wifi though.

I loved developing like that.

~~~
fake-name
Proteus may be nice as a "babby's first electronic" program, but as an actual
_EDA_ capture tool it's a fucking disaster (we use it at work, I wish we
didn't).

If you want to make a LED blink, buy a actual arduino. If you want to simulate
actual analog electronics, bite the bullet and learn SPICE. If you want to
_actually_ layout circuit boards, buy __ANYTHING __else.

Basically, as soon as you have an actual, complex board, the DRC system shits
itself, and you wind up having to manually, _visually_ check your layout
before manufacturing, rather then letting the software that's _supposed_ to do
it do the checking.

~~~
F2
Shoutout to the open source KiCad EDA project.

------
compumike
It's great to see all the new approaches in this field. IMHO animated
interactive visualization of the current flow is pretty to look at, but beyond
a certain early point in one's understanding of voltage & current
relationships, it's not necessarily more useful than not being there at all
(and having non-interactive access only).

For a CS analogy: when you're trying to teach how and why to balance a binary
search tree, it's useful to visually draw out the trees of the first few
example steps. However, after you understand the concepts and the invariants,
it would be rather unhelpful (or even distracting) to have an animated drawing
of the tree as the algorithm progresses every time you were working with a
BST!

Disclosure -- I wrote CircuitLab
[https://www.circuitlab.com/](https://www.circuitlab.com/) \-- another
browser-based circuit simulator and schematic capture tool which doesn't do
animated graphs, but instead includes:

* algebraically-defined behavioral sources (the ability to define voltage/current relations as an expression, like a spreadsheet or programming language)

* extended-precision numerical core (simulates circuits that make SPICE variants choke) [http://www.edn.com/design/analog/4418707/1/Extended-precisio...](http://www.edn.com/design/analog/4418707/1/Extended-precision-simulation-cures-SPICE-convergence-problems)

* frequency-domain analysis (Bode plots)

* parametric simulation sweeps over any parameter in any element

* export publication-quality vector PDF/EPS/SVG and raster PNGs of your schematics

* easily add custom elements with pins to represent any stuff you like (connectors, modules, etc)

* pure JS solution, or more specifically, CoffeeScript compiled to JS -- the creator of CoffeeScript said "an order of magnitude more [lines of code] than I've ever dealt with in a single project" [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3644662](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3644662) (and the LOC count has grown substantially since that comment!)

~~~
alphabetter
Yes, even as a contributor to an animated tool- I agree. A lot of "serious"
design caculations and EDA work-flows are better done using a more traditional
SPICE-like tool.

An interchange file format for schematics/netlists would be cool to help
people swapping between types of analysis and tools.

------
jcoffland
Yet another app in the cloud that would work much better as a standalone
software. It looks nice but I won't invest time learning software that may
disappear with the company, is closed source and crippleware to boot.

------
Animats
Wow. The graphics are beautiful. The simulation is pretty standard; LTSpice
can do most of the things this can. But the UI is nowhere near as good
looking.

There's a nice feature - it tells you when you overloaded a component.
LTSpice, for some reason, does not do this, even though the models and the
simulation have the info to detect overload.

~~~
theingvar
You can also tune circuit parameters and flip switches while simulation is
running and immediately see how circuit responds.

------
etimberg
There are a number of cool online circuit simulation tools and some are quite
powerful.

Full disclosure: i am on the team building Multisim Live
([https://beta.multisim.com](https://beta.multisim.com)) which is in this
space.

~~~
devdebug
How much premium costs? In my opinion sites should always display pricing
before user signs up

~~~
eriknstr
Seems to me like they haven't decided on the premium pricing yet and that's
why they state it only as "free access for a limited trial period".

~~~
etimberg
You are correct. I'm not sure what the eventual pricing strategy will be.

------
smilekzs
The interactivity features are awesome. For non-interactive online simulation
though I use [https://www.partsim.com/](https://www.partsim.com/) , which has
a clunky UI but gives you the freedom to use SPICE.

------
Filligree
If you happen to play Minecraft, you should also take a look at
[https://electrical-age.net/](https://electrical-age.net/)

It's not my own project -- I work on it, but the bulk of the code was written
by an electrical engineer. I can state that it's about as good an electrical
simulator as you're likely to get in that environment, though, which actually
means pretty damn good.

It also allows for more... interesting worlds to play around in:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5kpOQKNxFE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5kpOQKNxFE)

------
natashabaker
This looks interesting. How does it differentiate from other web simulation
tools like CircuitLab, Multisim Live, and PartSim?

~~~
em3rgent0rdr
Really long load time on browser, like a couple minutes. I'm used to
circuitjs, which loads & simulates instantly.

~~~
flukus
Welcome to the webgl future!

------
thebugger123
EC is the best, most intuitive tool, you could use on an android device to
simulate complex schematics. I've designed some of my best hifi amplifiers in
EC. I warmly recommend it to anyone studying the area of electrical
engineering, and to enthusiasts as well. Give it a few years,and you'll be
pros ;)

~~~
i336_
EC is kind of hard to search for for someone with no knowledge of the
electronics scene. What are you referring to?

~~~
mortar
EC is EveryCircuit - The name of the app

~~~
i336_
Oh. Thanks ;)

------
visarga
If only I had this 30 years ago!!! It was such a voodoo to make a circuit that
worked.

~~~
kowdermeister
I can relate, I got into programming instead :)

------
jscheel
Looks very cool, but when I signed up on my phone, I was told that I have a 24
hour trial, after which I would need to pay $15. There didn't seem to be any
indication of this before I started.

------
devdebug
I started learning basic electronics circuits and arduino. I am using
[https://circuits.io/](https://circuits.io/) which is also nice tool .

------
proee
what kind of platform was used to develop this? Cool to see it running in the
browser and on mobile.

~~~
divanvisagie
Wasn't cool to see that it requires Google Chrome.

~~~
theingvar
EveryCircuit runs C++ on across all platforms, at full speed. And Chrome is
the only browser that supports C++ without requiring a plugin.

~~~
eriknstr
I don't know much about this but couldn't you use Emscripten and still get
good performance?

Emscripten also has a wasm backend in progress it seems so if you begin using
Emscripten today you might gain from that in the future?

------
spiralganglion
Does anyone know of any hydraulic or pneumatic schematic simulation tools like
this? I've been wanting to make something like that for a number of years now,
but haven't yet had the chance.

Also, I'd be curious to know more about the team behind EveryCircuit, what
approach they took to managing simulation logic (eg: discrete vs continuous),
and other nitty-gritty engineering details.

------
stared
How does it compare to [http://icircuitapp.com/](http://icircuitapp.com/), an
app based on this classical simulation
[http://www.falstad.com/circuit/](http://www.falstad.com/circuit/) ?

------
mhasbini
If you are affiliated with
[http://everycircuit.com/](http://everycircuit.com/) please DM me on twitter
(@0xbsec) to fix a reflected xss vulnerability. ( tho it's obvious so I think
you are already notified ).

------
btkramer9
Has anyone found something similar to this that supports RF/Microwave
circuits. This could do wonders to teaching the smith chart, matching
impedance and so on.

Or what's the probability this site will add RF in the future?

~~~
alphabetter
I wouldn't say it has anything like proper support for RF, but our sim does
have some transmission line examples which illusrate some of the principles.
See for example:
[http://lushprojects.com/circuitjs/circuitjs.html?cct=$+1+5e-...](http://lushprojects.com/circuitjs/circuitjs.html?cct=$+1+5e-12+10.20027730826997+50+5+50%0A171+160+192+480+192+0+3e-8+75+80+0%0Aw+160+192+112+192+0%0Aw+112+272+160+272+0%0Aw+480+192+528+192+0%0Aw+480+272+528+272+0%0Ar+528+192+528+272+0+75%0Av+112+272+112+192+0+1+40000000+5+0+0+0.5%0A)

(More under Circuits->Transmission lines)

------
hatsunearu
cool that their functionality improved this much so far.

how well does it converge and how accurate are these things? could be pretty
useful for simple analog stuff.

------
whistlerbrk
This is very much along the lines of (at least the example in) Bret Victor's
media for thinking the unthinkable. Looks great.

------
exabrial
I really need one of these to be able to simulate vacuum tubes!

~~~
nine_k
Should not be excessively hard to add (at least with cathode already fully
heated).

~~~
exabrial
Haha yes, you can use a depletion mode MOSFET most times as a sub. Getting
accurate clipping sounds though is difficult (and critical for creating guitar
amps).

------
ktamiola
Lovely stuff!

